# fichier raw sous ipad



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2013)

Salut à tous,

Préparant un long voyage sac à dos avec un eos 6D, 
je me demandais si il était possible de traiter des photo en raw sur un Ipad.

Question d'alléger mon sac à dos de mon macbookpro 15' (lourd et plus fragile).

je ne fais aucune retouche, juste étalonner la photo en raw avant de la réduire en Jpg pour publier sur le web.

Cela est il possible?
Comment?
et quelles sont les best apps?

Merci beaucoup

Thierry


----------



## sebas_ (21 Août 2013)

Oui, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problemes.

Il me semble qu'avec l'application EOS remote et son 6D (veinard!), tu dois ne pouvoir importer que les photos que tu veux. Attention, des RAWs de 20MPix, ca bouffe de la place...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2013)

Merci pour cette réponse, 
j'irai me renseigné un peu chez Mac un de ses 4
et pourquoi pas carrément faire un test sur place avant d'investir dans ce joujou 

C'est vrai que j'ai bcp de veine d'avoir acheté le 6D il est vraiment très chouette.
Je m'impatiente de m'envoler 

Vraiment belle tes pics,
du haut de mon humble "débutant'isme" en la matière
voici mes premier essais : 

yatabuta.blogspot.co.uk

Bien à toi

Thierry

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------

Bon aller, 
tant que j'y suis&#8230;
j'ai pas facebook, du coup je me permets de te faire ce ptit message via ce forum.

j'ai vu tes photos et me demandais comment tu voyagais niveau photo.
Quel équipement tu prends?
Est ce que tu edit sur place où après&#8230; etc.

Je pars pour 6 mois en Inde, et ensuite&#8230; je contine je sais pas encore où&#8230;
Je suis du genre mini sac, et n'ai jamais fais l'expérience d'un voyage avec un dslr&#8230;
Su t'as des tuyaux.. seraient les bienvenus.

TU peux me joindre via :  hermanthierry@gmail.com

Merci
et sorry au modérateur de ce forum si j'ai un peu dévier du sujet


----------



## sebas_ (21 Août 2013)

Je te reponds ce soir, je suis au taff la.
Je jette un coup d'oeil a tes photos des que j'ai 5 minutes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h01 ----------

Hello,

sympa tes photos. Je me suis toujours dis que j'aimeria faire plus de N&B, mais je n'ai jamais reussi a m'y mettre a fond... J'ai toujours des peaux grises, et un espece de voile assez desagreable lorsque je les traite moi-meme. du coup, j'utilise des pre-set que je modifie, mais bon, je ne suis que rarement satisfait de mes N&B, je reviens (trop) souvent a la couleur. 
J'utilise principalement le N&B a haut ISO (1600 ou 3200, le max du 5D), ou la couleur est de toutes facons delavee.

Concernant le matos pour voyager:
mes debut furent avec un 450D et le 18-55 du kit, rapidement change pour un 18-270 Tamron (Inde, Madrid...)
Puis je suis passe au 60D (toujours avec le 18-270), mais la qualite ne m'a jamais vraiment convaincu, tant le reflexe que le zoom que je trouvais plus que passable sur 18MPix.
Je me suis pris un 5D mk1 en revendant le 60D il y a presque 2 ans. Je tourne pas mal au fixes "pas cher" (35/2 non IS et 85/18), qui me conviennent tres bien en ballade. En voyage, ca depends. Fixes si j'ai le temps ou un Tamron 28-75/2.8, parfait: pas cher, discret et ouvert. Le petit Pancake Voigtlander 20mm est parfait pour mon usage.

Je reve de me prendre un 6D pour son poids,  compact, et ses haut ISO, mais ca reste hors budget tant que je vis en LATAM (ca represente presque 2 mois de mon salaire alors que je suis chef de projet dans une grosse boite d'IT, sans commentaires...). Du coup, je garde mon 5D, qui est excellent jusqu'a 800ISO mais bien lourd.

J'edite tout tranquillou chez moi, avec du petard et de la bonne musique. Ca me fait revivre le voyage, mais ca prends du temps (surtout le tri, en fait). mais je pars rarement plus de 2 semaines (ici, c'est 2 semaines de vacances/an, meme si j'ai pu en negocier une 3eme, ca fait pas bien lourd).

Attention si tu compte faire du RAW... Un iPad, c'est quoi? 16, 32 ou 64Go... Soit la taille d'une carte memoire.. Compte la musique, les films, les apps deja t'en a la moitie en moins. 
LE gros probleme, c'est que tu peux mettre les RAWs sur l'iPad, mais tu ne peux les decharger que sur ton mac... donc ca va te servir pour 1, voir 2 cartes memoires...
Par contre, avec l'EOS remote, il me semble que tu choisis ce que tu veux importer. Il suffit de faire un 1er tri sur le relfexe, importer qq photos, les retoucher et les envoyer en ligne, sans devoir stocker toute ta SD sur la memoire interne de l'iPad. A verifier.

en esperant t'avoir aide

@+


----------

